# ""   -    ?

## Ali

,  ,   .


       ""  .       ,    ,    "         .5.1.  23  ".

    -

----------

.
  -    .
  ,    (        ),      .
__ .

----------


## Ali

> .


 ?        .     ,      .
        .





> .


   .     ,           .      ?

----------


## rcnrcn

> ?        .     ,      .
>         .


,   ,       ,       :Smilie:          .  ,    -     ,     ,          ,       .  ,     .

       ,   .  - ,        ,       ,   .
- ,                .                 ,           :Wink:

----------


## Ali

*rcnrcn*,    .    ,     .               .

----------

> ,          .


       -   .
     -   ,         .  :   -        __...

----------


## rcnrcn

> *rcnrcn*,    .    ,     .               .


      ,      ,        :Smilie: 
, ,          " "- ,   ,      .
     ,   ,     ,  .     ,        ,   .

----------

